# new TT girl from sussex



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi 
Thought i would say hello..
Still finding my way around..
I have had my TT1.8 225 Roadster for five weeks
She is blue and in great condition for 2005..
Please forgive if i have already posted as not sure 
I have managed to say hello to some i think
All help gratefully received...
Chrissyx


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

My TT


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome all the best people drive roadsters


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi yellow tt
Thank you for the welcome.. 
Would you recommend the £15 membership or 35 for a newbee..
Chrissy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

With the £15 membership you don't get a paper copy of the TTOC mag AbsoluTTe you also miss out on the joining goody pack. I went for the £35 membership


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Chrissy, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you 
Think i will opt for the 35. .
Chrissy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

chrissy101 said:


> Thank you
> Think i will opt for the 35. .
> Chrissy


If you look in the TTOC shop you can get a discount if you opt to pay for 2 or 3 years at once :idea:


----------



## NGILL (Nov 6, 2012)

hello looks a lovely tt in fairness


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome chrissy lovely roadster 8)


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome Chrissy


----------



## Bucky (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi and welcome to TTF...nice looking car


----------



## erbet (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Chrissy,im same as you.ive just purchased the Roadster 3.2 Quattro.so thought i would join the forums,and maybe go to some of the meet ups they have near me.Great site im thinking.


----------



## Uncle Fester (Nov 18, 2012)

Another Newbie here from Belfast - I have black 3.2 V6 Roadster - love it, love the growl when you open her up. I bought it last year from a dealer just outside Birmingham - 2004 with 36k miles .... it also has a personal plate j 6oyd x which represents my wife whose is called Jeanette Boyd and the x of course is a kiss lol - I will stick on a few pics when I work out how to :lol:


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi erbet and uncle fester
Hope you are enjoying your tt s The weather today was fab. I managed to get the top down oh so much fun!!!!!!
Went to my first meet at rusper today it was good to put some cars to faces.
Would be nice to see some girls turn up next time....

Uncle fester i was born in Belfast i left when i was 11
Went home this year it has changed alot.
I bet you have great fun on the coast roads as the handling on the audi is very smooth and so much fun
They really do make you smile....

keep in touch..  
Chrissy


----------



## Uncle Fester (Nov 18, 2012)

chrissy101 said:


> Hi erbet and uncle fester
> Hope you are enjoying your tt s The weather today was fab. I managed to get the top down oh so much fun!!!!!!
> Went to my first meet at rusper today it was good to put some cars to faces.
> Would be nice to see some girls turn up next time....
> ...


Hi Chrissy - thanks for your warm welcome - yes Belfast is a much better place to live than back in the dark old days .......the coast roads are awesome, with the sun shining and the roof down - totally adore it - as you know you can do up Antrim way and also the North Down coast round to Portaferry.

I am planning a bit of a tour in the car around Southern England next year so weather permitting it should be really nice - might even pop over to France


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey and welcome


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Chrissy,
you got the best one, the 225 Roadster. Shame 'bout the colour tho'! :lol: 
I don't get back down to Sussex now, except for Goodwood Revival and Festival; that new A27 is fun.


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Who says black is best!!!!!!
:lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

I did!

'Cos it's the _only _colour.


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Not if your a girl!!!!!!


----------



## N3DXT (Aug 15, 2004)

Welcome from another (mid) Sussex member


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks N3DXT 
Will keep an ear out as im sure i ll hear you befor i see you!!


----------



## joules (Sep 4, 2012)

welcome


----------

